

If Design’s No Longer the Killer Differentiator, What Is? - mindblink
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/09/so-if-designs-no-longer-the-killer-differentiator-what-is/

======
kapoosh
The author makes a grandious claim that art is the differentiator in
technology with little to no evidence. What advantage does art in technology
bring to the user? What is an example of this? Isn't technology simply the
means to an end? If so, why would adding art to the mix improve it? Art would
bring more ambiguity and confusion to many while possibly sparking an
emotional response to some. I don't understand this article at all. Art has
its place. Technology does too and sometimes it helps facilitate the creation
of art.

------
calciphus
Design was never the "killer differentiator" - it mattered to a subset of
people, for a subset of products.

If you look at the world through Apple-shaped glasses, you see a VERY skewed
view of the world.

